# Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?



## greengrow (4 Juni 2009)

International Regulatory Scandal: 88213 miss-call scam - The Scream!

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/882
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/008

I believe the answer is ja


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?*

PS: Der Threadtitel sollte wohl lauten "Schützen die europäischen Regulierungsbehörden internationale Pingbetrüger?"

Die Sache, auf die greengrow uns hier aufmerksam machen möchte, ist diese hier
Unter whocallsme.com finden sich auch aktuell noch zahlreiche Meldungen über rätselhafte Pinganrufe mit 0088213-Nummern. Wie bekannt ist, werden diese Nummern ausschließlich von einem italienischen Unternehmen vergeben (Telespazio), das diese Nummern als Blocks vermietet mit jeweils zwei Kennziffern (also 0088213xx). 
Die Nummern werden dann in den gewohnten Vermietungsketten weiter gegeben. Reguliert wird da gar nichts. Das Problem ist seit vielen Jahren bekannt - 2004 gab es dazu eine Veröffentlichung von Eutelsat.

s.a.
World Telephone Numbering Guide



> *[FONT=&quot]Telespazio S.p.A.[/FONT][FONT=&quot](country code +882 13)[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]- Communication of 12.XII.2004:[/FONT]*
> 
> ...


Quelle:
National Numbering Plan


EUTELSAT (France) 	EUTELSAT..................00 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............03 	XXXX
Thetis (Monaco) 	THETIS.............................04 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............07 	XXXX
Telecomm France (France) 	FRTELECOMM.....10 	XXXX
Reserved France Telecom 	FRTELECOMM ....10 	XXXX
Reserved France Telecom 	FRTELECOMM.....11 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............13 	XXXX
VARICOM LITUANIA 	VARICOM...................19 	XXXX
TDCOMM (France) 	TDCOM......................20 	XXXX
*??????????          	???????.............................22 	XXXX*
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............23 	XXXX
WMC (Algeria) 	WMC.................................25 	XXXX
AST (UK) 	AST..........................................30 	XXXX
Marconi (UK) 	MARCONI...........................30 	XXXX
Marconi (UK) 	MARCMOB..........................31 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA.....................33 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............39 	XXXX
Ronda (Spain) 	RONDA..............................40 	XXXX
Radiomidum (Iceland) 	RADIOMIDUM..............41 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA.............43 	XXXX
Movisat (Spain) 	MOVISAT...........................45 	XXXX
Boatracs (Spain) 	BOATRACS..........................46 	XXXX
Telecomm France (France) 	FRTELECOMM......46 	XXXX
INTERMATICA (Italy) 	INTERMATICA..............48 	XXXX
CTC (Ukraine) 	CTC...................................60 	XXXX
Trans World Com (Monaco) 	TWC..................60 	XXXX
Rartel (Romania) 	RARTEL .............................60 	XXXX
Markland (Georgia) 	MARKLAND.................60 	XXXX
VideoSuono (Greece) 	VIDEOSUONO.............64 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA....................65 	XXXX
Telespazio (Italy) 	TELESPAZIO..............69 	XXXX
Telespazio (Italy Government) 	MININT.....70 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA....................76 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA.....................81 	XXXX
*** (Geolink FR) 	***.................................85 	XXXX
*** 2 (Geolink FR) 	*** 2.......................86 	XXXX
Proposed for Libya (Geolink FR)......................87 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA.....................88 	XXXX
Amik (Lebanon) 	AMIK................................90 	XXXX
INTERMATICA 	INTERMATICA....................96 	XXXX
Telespazio (Access Intelcom SM) TPZINTELSM.98 	XXXX
Telespazio Operatore rete 	NTWTPZ...........99 	XXXX

Das bedeutet, dass man diese Nummern nach dem xx, das auf 0088213 folgt, zuordnen kann...

Die aktuell auffälligen Nummern folgen dem Muster 008821303 - dieser Block gehört INTERMATICA. 
Die letzten mir bekannten 0088213-Dialer für den deutschen Markt wählten 008821388xxx - ebenfalls INTERMATICA.
Einschlägig bekannte Nummernvermittler, bei denen man 0088213-Nummern für Audiotex mieten kann (ganz offen über's Internet, obwohl doch erklärt wurde, man würde das nicht dulden) nutzen meist Block 21. Seit 2006 gab es Meldungen zum Code 21 (008821321). Dieser ist laut Telespazio nicht vergeben. 2008 gab es Meldungen zu 008821322 - ebenfalls nicht vergeben. 008821323 gehört wieder INTERMATICA. 

Obwohl nicht *alle* auffällig gewordenen Nummern zur Intermatica gehören (auch France Telecom ist dabei), ist diese Häufung doch erstaunlich...

Aktuell werden häufig 03 und 48 genannt - beides Blocks von Intermatica. Es wird Zeit, dass sich mal jemand für diese Firma interessiert...
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen internationalen Raubzug zu Lasten von Millionen von Verbrauchern und zu Gunsten leicht identifizierbarer Betrüger, nur schaut die internationale Regulierungsbehörde ITU offenbar tatenlos zu - genauso tatenlos wie damals die Telekom bei Auslandsdialern.

Hier präsentiert sich der Chef der Intermatica auf Googlevideo:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4513564216462385780
Buongiorno...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?*

Der internationale Betrug mit 0088213-Pings geht weiter
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/882

Derzeit ist immer noch Block 03 betroffen.

telespazio --> intermatica --> (Zwischenhändler) --> Betrüger

*wenn damit Geld zu verdienen ist, muß Telespazio da mitspielen oder der örtliche Telco - irgendwie muß das Geld ja vom Rechnungssteller (örtlicher Telco) zum Betrüger kommen...*

Während man sich hinsichtlich der Vertantwortlichen des 0088213-Betruges schweigsam gibt, präsentiert man hier seine Referenzkunden:
http://www.intermaticaholding.it/sezioni/default.asp?Section=3&Lang=eng&About=The Clients


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?*

Nach Angaben des "Internationalen Telefonbetrugsanalyseteams" (IPFAT) wurde eine 0088213-Nummer gesperrt. Der italienische Inhaber der Nummer erklärte, keinerlei Kenntnisse darüber zu haben, wer die Nummer wo routet oder weitergibt - alles sehr mysteriös...

Angeblich geht es um die 0088213213375. Mir ist diese Nummer nicht (als auffällig) bekannt. Ich habe gebeten, um eine Stellungnahme zu bitten. Andere Nummern des gleichen Blocks sind international als Betrugsnummern bekannt --> google

Der Block 0088213.213xxx ist seit Jahren "im Angebot" für internationale "Mehrwertdienste", auch wenn die eigentlichen Nummerninhaber "mein-Name-ist-Hase" spielen...

Auch hierzu wird momentan im Hintergrund fieberhaft recherchiert. Zu den Anbietern des Blocks 0088213.213 gehören Firmen, deren "Macher" teils aus Deutschland stammen oder deren frühere Arbeitsgeber in Deutschland durchaus bekannt sind - zumindest in Osnabrück 

Es wird vermutet, dass der komplette fragliche Block sich auf eine in der Schweiz registrierte Firma zurückführen lässt - eine Firma, die früher auch andere Blocks als angeblich "einziger Anbieter" im Portfolio hatte, die bei illegalen Dialern auffällig geworden sind ("Dialerconnection", [email protected])



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> telespazio --> intermatica --> (Zwischenhändler) --> Betrüger
> wenn damit Geld zu verdienen ist, muß Telespazio da mitspielen oder der örtliche Telco - irgendwie muß das Geld ja vom Rechnungssteller (örtlicher Telco) zum Betrüger kommen...


Wenn der eigentlkiche Inhaber der Nummer erklärt, keine Ahnung zu haben, was da vor sich geht, folgert - wenn das korrekt ist - dass es Verträge zwischen nationalen Carriern und den Betrügern (oder Firmen, die wiederum Verträge mit den Betrügern haben) geben *muß.*

Es läuft also eher so:

0088213-Nummer --> gehört Telespazio --> Block 0088213xx vergeben an Firma A

Betrüger bekommt für Traffic über 0088213xxyyyy Geld von Zwischenhändler. Dieser Zwischenhndler hat *eben keinen Vertrag mit Firma A oder Telespazio, sondern mit einem nationalen Carrier bzw. mit einer Firma, die einen Vertrag mit dem nationalen Carrier hat*

Das bedeutet: wenn so ein Betrug in Belgien stattfindet, muß irgendwie ein Vertrag bestehen mit dem belgischen Telco - sonst geht das ja gar nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2009)

*AW: Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?*

Die internationale Telefonbehörde ITU macht sich offenbar Gedanken über die vorgebrachten Argumente:
In einem der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglichen Dokument wird dies angedeutet:
[3-WP1]* Email titled: "International Fraud with Emsat numbers - regulators and responsible companies stay blind?"

Die ITU beharrt allerdings darauf, nur tätig werden zu können, wenn sie von einer nationalen Regulierungsbehörde dazu aufgefordert wird.

Dies geschieht offenbar nicht - wie in Dänemark gesehen, werden nationale Beschwerden anders gelöst: Da werden bestimmte EMSAT-Nummern rückwirkend gestoppt (völlig sinnlose Maßnahme) - und dies, ohne den Nummerninhaber zu informieren (dies erklärt jedenfalls der Nummerninhaber).

Aber irgendetwas passiert offenbar doch: die aus Europa stammenden Beschwerden sanken inzwischen gegen 0.
Bis zum Treffen der ITU in Genf im November wird versucht werden, die erreichbaren deutschen ITU-Mitglieder dazu zu bringen, sich zu äußern.


----------



## greengrow (9 August 2009)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendetwas passiert offenbar doch: die aus Europa stammenden Beschwerden sanken inzwischen gegen 0.



IMDb Video: Don Quixote: TV Movie

danke schoen


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 August 2009)

*AW: Schutz der europäischen Regulierungsbehörden pingspammer?*

you're welcome!

By the way...
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2009/07/dont-fall-for-maxtis-premium-r.html
???

only available here:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/07/30/hold-on-it-s-a-redial-con-115875-21557741/
"HOLD ON, IT'S A REDIAL CON"


----------

